# My last enclosure i swear.



## MatE (Sep 25, 2015)

I have had this built for a couple of weeks now.But work has been hectic.So i have a full three days of yay.Not much for words so ill let the pictures tell the story.And if anyone has any questions ill be happy to try and answer them.

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome job what are you putting in there?


----------



## MatE (Sep 25, 2015)

twistedFrog said:


> Awesome job what are you putting in there?


You can't see her but the timber box has a female bredli in it.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that from scratch, and if so did you work from a plan?
Top job btw.


----------



## MatE (Sep 25, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Is that from scratch, and if so did you work from a plan?
> Top job btw.


Yep from scratch.I just sort of wing it.The enclosure itself is just screwed together no glue.I knock them up in a couple of hours.The foam background is than glued in and just start throwing bits of foam at it.Than start cutting with the hotwire.I used a new product called foam coat it goes on thin and i just added some oxides to get the base colour.Than dry brushed different colours to add depth and texture to the rock.


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks great, what kind of Hotwire do you use? I picked one up off eBay cuts foam well but no good at shaping and putting details into the foam.


----------



## MatE (Sep 25, 2015)

Burgo89 said:


> Looks great, what kind of Hotwire do you use? I picked one up off eBay cuts foam well but no good at shaping and putting details into the foam.


I used one of these 
http://www.barnes.com.au/build-it/hwff-craft-sculpt-set-1532

- - - Updated - - -

This is the foam coat i bought you can get it in 3lb or 25lb.You can get an additive that makes it stick better to the foam.Also you can get containers of grit in course or medium to add texture.
http://m.arthousedirect.com.au/site...ulpture-and-3d/hot-wire-foam-coat-finish#2847


----------



## Spikeee (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome ☺


----------

